# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Të bukura...

## denku

Disa piktura fantastike persa i perket fantazise se piktorit Boris Vallejo dhe Julie Bell

----------


## denku

po provoj nje tjeter?????

----------


## denku

Kjo titullohet:  Mistress of fire(Zonja e zjarrit)

----------


## denku

Nje tjeter vizatim i Boris Vallejo:

----------


## denku

mesime kitareje

----------


## denku

Perseri disa piktura te bukura nga piktori Boris Vallejo.Me pelqeu shume imagjinata  dhe anatomia ne hollesi e bere nga peneli i tij.

----------


## denku

Atlas

----------


## denku

Vetem

----------


## denku

Harketari

----------


## katana

pse me duken keto vizatimet mua si illustirme per ca libra (qe s'di as si ti katigorizoj) qe lexojne robt neper trena. jam shume e sigur qe ndonjeren prej ketyre do ta kem pare ne kopertinen e ndonje libri ne tren.

----------


## denku

Shume nga keto piktura apo vizatime me te vertete jane perdorur per ilustrime librash,qe bejne pjese ne kategorine e sci-fi ose ne libra historik apo mitologjik,sic eshte rasti i tabllose titulluar ATLAS.
Me postimin tend nuk mora vesh nje gje : te pelqejne apo jo Katana?

----------


## Emiljo

Pikturat qenkan te mrekullushme sidomos ndricimi i kristalte ne disa prej tyre te le me goje hapur. Danku ne qofte se di ndonje galleri ne te cilen ekspozohen veprat e Boris Vallejo me kthe pergjigje

----------


## denku

Emiljo po te jap adresen ne internet :
www.borisjulie.com  ketu do gjesh shume punimete te dy artisteve dhe informacione te tjera.
Pershendetje!!!!!

----------


## Puhiza

Shume te bukura!

----------


## macia_blu

denku,
flm..... dhe sigurisht falenderimi vjen mba kenaqesise dhe pelqeses.

me respekt macia blu

----------


## Viola.V

> po provoj nje tjeter?????


Cdo gje eshte perfekte... pervecse flokeve te saj .

----------

